# Si ves las barbas de tu vecino cortar...



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Algo tarde, pero Magura le entra por fin al mundo de las "ruedotas" (29"). Y para que no los vuelvan a madrugar, de paso le entran también al mundo de "lo mejor de dos mundos" (27.5").

Magura Joins the 29er World (And 20-Seven-5 World) With New Fork | News | mountain-bike-action


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Buena información blatido !!!

Yo la verdad no soy muy fan de magura, en cuanto a suspensiones (en frenos sì )
pero esto confirma la tendencia universal a las bicis rodado 650 B .

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ohhh... por fin!

No que las 29 eran lo mas mejor!?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Es bueno saber que el abanico de opciones para 29er se está incrementando con la participación de Magura pero lo que más interesante es que ya están fabricando más marcas componentes para la 650B. Ahora que salga una 650B de Ibis, Santa-Cruz (con VPP) o Yeti seguramente me animaré a probar.

Pd. Al igual que el Dr., a mí me encanta Magura pero en frenos. Son insuperables.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Si aqui en Mexico es un show encontrar llantas decentes y a buen precio, ahora con toda esa des-estandarizacion, a ver a donde vamos a dar.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ohhh... por fin!
> 
> No que las 29 eran lo mas mejor!?


De hecho no me extrañaría que uno que otro ciclista elite de XC participe este año en copas del mundo y/ó Juegos Olímpicos con un a bicicleta 27.5" (Jaroslav Kulhavy a bordo de una Epic Edición Especial, tal vez...) para convencernos de que, bueno, sí, las 29" son mejores, pero, si quieres lo mejor de lo mejor, la neta del planeta son las 650B...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si, esos gabachos tienen todo bien calculado, porque hay muchos ciclistas de montaña, en los cuales, yo me incluyo, nunca me compraría una bici 29, pero, si me animaría a probar una 650B.

y vizcaino, a proposito de los frenos Magura, en esta semana me lancè a Crossmountain y no pude aguantar la tentacion y me compre unos frenos MT2, estan super chidos, bastante ligeros y prometen buen desempeño, todavia no los pruebo, pero espero hacerlo este fin de semana, ya les contare próximamente.

Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Dr.

Esperaremos tus comentarios de los MT2. Tiene dos semanas que estoy probando unos Formula RXO, dado que así venía configurada la bici que me hizo favor de conseguirme The Last Biker, pero si no me convencen me voy a lanzar por unos Magura. Quisiera los MT8 pero quizá no me los merezca Los RXO son muy buenos pero ya estaba tan acostumbrado a los Marta SL que no termino de adaptarme bien a ellos.

Saludos.



DrF035 said:


> Si, esos gabachos tienen todo bien calculado, porque hay muchos ciclistas de montaña, en los cuales, yo me incluyo, nunca me compraría una bici 29, pero, si me animaría a probar una 650B.
> 
> y vizcaino, a proposito de los frenos Magura, en esta semana me lancè a Crossmountain y no pude aguantar la tentacion y me compre unos frenos MT2, estan super chidos, bastante ligeros y prometen buen desempeño, todavia no los pruebo, pero espero hacerlo este fin de semana, ya les contare próximamente.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

blatido said:


> De hecho no me extrañaría que uno que otro ciclista elite de XC participe este año en copas del mundo y/ó Juegos Olímpicos con un a bicicleta 27.5" (Jaroslav Kulhavy a bordo de una Epic Edición Especial, tal vez...) para convencernos de que, bueno, sí, las 29" son mejores, pero, si quieres lo mejor de lo mejor, la neta del planeta son las 650B...


Jajajajaja ... pensar que lo dije en plan bastante irónico y en broma, y miren con lo que me encuentro hoy en las noticias:

*March 17, 2012 - Schurter repeats World Cup success in South Africa*

_There was much buzz over the fact that Schurter raced a prototype 650B wheel-sized Scott. the 650B is a new/old size that has been introduced to a few brands, and it fits between the older 26" and the new "standard" 29er. Schurter said afterwards, "It's a prototype bike which I have been trying for a couple of months. I raced it last weekend on this course and again today. Both times I won. I think it suits me. I'm not so tall, but the bigger wheels roll better over the rocks than 26-inch wheels."_

MTB World Cup Cross Country #1 & Downhill #1 - Pietermaritzburg 2012: Elite Men Cross Country Results | Cyclingnews.com

Ya hasta me estan dando ganas de comprar una "nueva/vieja" bicicleta 650B...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Schurter said afterwards, "It's a prototype bike ......bla bla bla....... * but the bigger wheels roll better over the rocks than 26-inch wheels."[/I]*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja ¡ Qué bárbaro el Schurter !!! descubrió el hilo ***** con su comentario:eekster:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Estimado Dr.
> 
> Esperaremos tus comentarios de los MT2. Tiene dos semanas que estoy probando unos Formula RXO, dado que así venía configurada la bici que me hizo favor de conseguirme The Last Biker, pero si no me convencen me voy a lanzar por unos Magura. Quisiera los MT8 pero quizá no me los merezca Los RXO son muy buenos pero ya estaba tan acostumbrado a los Marta SL que no termino de adaptarme bien a ellos.
> 
> Saludos.


Ahi les dejo un reviwe the los MT2. Por cierto Tambien ando buscando unos frenos pero de momento me quedare con los XT que tengo, aunque me estan cerrando el ojo los "The one" de los de formula or los X0 de sram...

Magura MT2 Disc Brake Review - BikeRadar


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Ahi les dejo un reviwe the los MT2. Por cierto Tambien ando buscando unos frenos pero de momento me quedare con los XT que tengo, aunque me estan cerrando el ojo los *"The one" de los de formula* or los X0 de sram...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> twin said:
> 
> 
> > Ahi les dejo un reviwe the los MT2. Por cierto Tambien ando buscando unos frenos pero de momento me quedare con los XT que tengo, aunque me estan cerrando el ojo los *"The one" de los de formula* or los X0 de sram...
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracias!! LB oye cuales serian el sighuiente nivel de los XT en formula , en Magura. Que tal los marta sl? son ligeros pero no se si sean mejor que los XT (alguien me venden lso SL 2009) baratos.
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Gracias 

Por la detallada explicacion. Los Marta SL que me venden estan bien y son ligeros los puros frenos pesan 480 grs. (sin rotors).  

En la tabla que me enviaste haces referencia de los frenos tomando como factor comun el precio, crees que cambien mucho si te refieres al performance? Tu sabes que hay frenos que valen mucho pero su performance es pobre.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Gracias
> 
> Por la detallada explicacion. Los Marta SL que me venden estan bien y son ligeros los puros frenos pesan 480 grs. (sin rotors).
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me parece que en estas tres marcas el desempeño va casi de la mano en los diferentes niveles , sin embargo en cuestión de frenos el gusto personal es muy importante y el feeling de cada biker es diferente de tal forma que lo que para algunos es excelente para otros puede ser bien o regular y al revés volteado .

Por ejemplo en el grupo de los frenos de precio mediano (200 a 249 dls.) se comenta que los Shimano XTR Trail 988 están saliendo excelentes , yo no los he probado y mucho menos he pensado en comprarlos , sin embargo si los comentarios son positivos por algo será.

En el grupo de los "económicos " (150 a 199 dls.) los Formula RX los puedo recomendar sin duda , son muy potentes y modulan muy bien , los RX son un claro ejemplo que hay componentes de mtbikes de precio contenido y de resultados excelentes .

En el segmento de los frenos de mas de 300 dls. me parece que no hay pierde , aunque por ahí debe existir algun inconforme ............¿pero quien se va a quejar de unos Formula R-1 , de unos Formula RO o RXO o de unos Magura MT-8 ?

En la actualidad hay disponibles en el mercado frenos de disco para todos los gustos y presupuestos :thumbsup: .....y pensar que todavía hay algunos estimados mtbikers que les gustan y prefieren los v-brakes ....:cryin::nonod:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Me parece que en estas tres marcas el desempeño va casi de la mano en los diferentes niveles , sin embargo en cuestión de frenos el gusto personal es muy importante y el feeling de cada biker es diferente de tal forma que lo que para algunos es excelente para otros puede ser bien o regular y al revés volteado .
> 
> ...


Gracias siempre oportuno tus comentarios

Yo canbien los 7 de Avid for los Xt y me funcionan mejor y sobre todo el ruido desaparecio ( los que han usado 7 saben a que me refiero)

Hando pensando en lo "the one" solo espero una buena oportunidad y ya ..Aunque los Marta Sl 2009 en 100 usd me estan cerrando el ojo muy K 

Cuidate y nos vemos en el foro


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

twin said:


> Gracias
> 
> Por la detallada explicacion. Los Marta SL que me venden estan bien y son ligeros los puros frenos pesan 480 grs. (sin rotors).
> 
> ...


Segun Magura, su serie MT funciona igual, cambia el peso y los ajustes. Los MT4 me hacen ojitos, igual que los nuevos XT....


----------

